

Do Your Homework on Open Source - quartzmo
http://www.quartzmo.com/blog/do-your-homework-on-open-source/

======
webmaven
A third might be a bit high right now (I think the ideal amount is currently
about a quarter or fifth of your time), but the necessary proportion is
certainly rising, and will likely reach a third in only a few more years.

